# moose door project



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I just got the go ahead from the customer on this two door project.

Here is a peak at the Aspire model i used to get the order. next i clean up the model detail, clue up the panels and start carving.

this will be a two door, interior sliding barn door project. two 36" x 80" x 2" doors. the 2nd door will feature some Polar bear art work that mimics his business logo. 

I will try update as the project unfolds.. 

thanks for looking..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That is very nice.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice job! Beautiful


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That is superb!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Work of art! I like the way you deal with the reflection in the water. It points to an eye for detail to duplicate the standing moose. How long did it take you?


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Super nice as always. Scott did you use the mirror tool for the reflection. I am working on a sign for my ex shop foreman who is training horses full time and I am hoping to import a horse head and then mirror or flip it so they are looking at each other.
Mark


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

edison auto said:


> Super nice as always. Scott did you use the mirror tool for the reflection. I am working on a sign for my ex shop foreman who is training horses full time and I am hoping to import a horse head and then mirror or flip it so they are looking at each other.
> Mark


I did use the Mirror tool, but had to cut the moose's legs short on the original model to create some water depth. the lower moose will be softened a bit more using some smudging.. 

This design took about an hour in Aspire using existing moose and tree designs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

can't do anything but love that...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Outstanding.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Really nice Scott. Lots of attention to details.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful job just wonderful


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Amazing piece. Easy to see how you won the contract. Look forward to the updates.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is the finished door.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scott, you are in a pay grade all your own...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

That is a stunning door, Scott. Wonderful!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Another great one, Scott! This should open some more doors for you.

HJ


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

John was that a pun "Open another door for you " ? LOL. Another great work Scott.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Another great one, Scott! This should open some more doors for you.
> 
> HJ


Nice Pun John.......


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Scott, you are in a pay grade all your own...


HMMMM that's what my boss says... " the low pay grade"..... or maybe that was the wife..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here a bonus bit of information. should start a new post on this topic. "what do you do while the CNC machine is running?"

The Moose door was on the table about two full days, one day was clue up and clamping than about 7 hours of Milling time. 

So while the CNC is running what do you do on those long runs? this time I carved and painted a walking stick for a friend who was once bitten by a Copperhead snake. 

But I thinking of installing a TV and and couch in the shop...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beverage tap next to the couch??/

that walking stick is scary real...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That walking stick is scary. Period. You shouldn't do stuff like that around us old geezers; we're cardiacs looking for an excuse!


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Here a bonus bit of information. should start a new post on this topic. "what do you do while the CNC machine is running?"
> 
> The Moose door was on the table about two full days, one day was clue up and clamping than about 7 hours of Milling time.
> 
> ...


That is one realistic serpent Scott,you certainly are talented. Meanwhile,a girl was bitten by a snake & died out west
just yesterday.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jj777746 said:


> That is one realistic serpent Scott,you certainly are talented. Meanwhile,a girl was bitten by a snake & died out west
> just yesterday.


you think Scott's snake did it....
sure looks like it could be the culprit..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's one advantage of having mine in the basement. All the home comforts and life as normal -- just trot down and check it. After using it a while, you can usually tell by the sound if something's not right.

Don't like to get too far away while Nebbie's running so I have other "stations" down there. I can build other things, sand, paint and stain, poly, and package for shipping while she's doing her thing. I run it right up til the 11 o'clock news, then pause it and continue the next morning. Some guy's will let theirs run all nite, but I won't do that unless I get way behind in orders, which hasn't happened yet.

Scott, along with the TV get something rigged up with the internet if you can. All kinds of stuff to do.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

yep, my shop is a 70 foot walk from the comforts of home. I occasionally walk away from the machine while it is running but only for minutes at a time. The door carving had a bit come loose than ultimately snap after gouging a hole in the board.... I hand carved over it to make it look like nothing happened.

Same for me on finishing, packing, and cleaning. I also have my machine running on an older Desk top PC now so I can move the laptop around and continue design work. I picked up a WACOM tablet and am playing with how that can help in modeling. I have WIFI in the shop, and hope the install on the new Spindle will bring the noise level down a few clicks. what are you working on now John?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mounted some deer antlers for a couple guys in the hunting club and one of their grandsons. Was asked to make up some plaques with a semi-truck over a flag. Think I'm gonna try and make up several with different text and see if I can get them out thru one of the trucking organizations I belonged to. Still looking for that steady, more than occasional piece, but not too awful lot - gig.

Have done some of the things for orders that I've already posted. People here don't want to see them again, so I'm just muddling along.

You'll love the spindle, and kick yourself for not getting one sooner!!

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Mounted some deer antlers for a couple guys in the hunting club and one of their grandsons. Was asked to make up some plaques with a semi-truck over a flag. Think I'm gonna try and make up several with different text and see if I can get them out thru one of the trucking organizations I belonged to. Still looking for that steady, more than occasional piece, but not too awful lot - gig.
> 
> Have done some of the things for orders that I've already posted. People here don't want to see them again, so I'm just muddling along.
> 
> ...



Well it's your fault that I bought the spindle..... in case I need someone to blame..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Well it's your fault that I bought the spindle..... in case I need someone to blame..



Do I get the credit if you like it??

The reduction in noise level alone is worth it. Course, it depends on which one you bought, too! But I like spending other people's $$$$.

HJ


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I burned up the 1617 router ( brush failures) last week, so good thing I had the Spindle here. I should finish the install Friday. Can't wait to run it.


----------

